# Jumping/hacking schooling livery in Scotland



## lew.el (5 June 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm thinking about sending my horse somewhere for a couple of weeks to give her a good introduction to jumping and also just get her out and about hacking a bit. She is reasonably well esablished on the flat and is naturally quite balanced but I am very aware that I haven't jumped much in the past few years and want to make sure she gets the best education. She has jumped a couple of times and has taken it in her stride but i'm not confident enough to do it properly yet. Re. hacking unfortunately its not great round us and I am not keen to take her straight out on the roads so would like someone to get her out and about a bit and see some sights before we consider roads. 

I'm looking for someone with a good track record in central scotland for bringing on youngsters. They must be very competent and also ride with a very sympathetic approach as she is very sensitive and I don't want her being bullied into doing things. I think i'd prefer an eventer with a more all-rounder perspective and they can't be too heavy as though 16.1hh she is very lightweight. 

Any suggestions much appreciated!
Cheers!


----------



## Chocy (5 June 2013)

Olivia Wilmot- ticks the all round eventer box!! 
I trust her with my horse (big step for me!) really helped me riding him but also big improvements when she rides him
Am sure she takes on horses for short term schooling etc only thing I'd say is hackings not great at hers but she does have fields to use, local gallops etc


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 June 2013)

Natalie Innes in Shotts is very good as well


----------



## Jingleballs (6 June 2013)

Fiona Flynn out of Houston Riding School is very good


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 June 2013)

Don't think you said what area, but Joanna Heaton of Balanced Horsemanship in Fife is very good with all horse issues, as well as eventing several horses, and she is small.


----------



## baulea bay (12 June 2013)

I'd recommend Pauline McKee my instructor she backed my youngster and he returned to me going well,she did a great job.


----------

